# NCSA vs. Chapman



## downeaster (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey, I'm new to this site but I've been reading it for a while and could use some advice.  I've been accepted to the filmmaking program and NCSA and the film production major at Chapman (undergrad) and I'd just like hear what people think about the two schools.

From what I can see, Chapman is the better place to be, both from my own research and everything that has been already posted on this site, but there is almost nothing on NCSA.  I know that they have a very good program with surprisingly good connections to studios in CA but also that it is tiny and, obviously, in Winston-Salem.  Anyway, I'd greatly appreciate any opinions or advice that anyone has to offer.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Cinematical (Jun 1, 2007)

Chapman. Period.


----------



## Mister (Jun 1, 2007)

Downeaster, in answer to your question about NCSA, you are correct, there is not much info about it since this site is heavily weighted towards a handful of schools in Southern CA and NY.  While it makes sense that these would be the most popular since there is a concentration of the film industry in these areas, I believe it leads to a neglect of other excellent schools (other than the occasional mention - often as though the interested party is settling for second best).  If you want to spend the time cruising the internet you will find NCSA listed in top ten lists in everything from the Actor's Studio to Variety with excellent articles about the school in several trade pubs like Moviemaker Magazine.  You will also find that "the Wilmington (NC) area has played host to over 300 feature films, mini-series and television movies and six television series" between 1983 to 2002.   I don't know how many since but I know that three films are currently shooting in NC including one with Clooney and Zellweger and another with Gere.  The volume is clearly less than Hollywood but so is the competition to get an internship, etc. working on a set.  I actually was made aware of NCSA by a producer at Warner Brothers who had gone to USC.  He told me that while he got an excellent education there, saying you went to USC in Hollywood was "so has everyone else" while the smaller schools like NCSA, Emerson, and Chapman had strong networks and helped each other much more in networking and getting jobs.  You also get to start working with a camera almost immediately.  Anyway, as others have said, you should explore all the schools you are able to and see what is a fit.  The California schools have location and more famous name alumni but do not let this be the deciding factor.  You should not automatically assume that USC, UCLA or Chapman is the best way to get to where you want to just because of the name.  There are many excellent schools out there.  Remember that there are more CEOs of Fortune 500 companies from the University of Wisconsin than from the big names like Harvard or Yale.  If you have talent, passion, and drive NCSA can provide you with everything else you need - as can Chapman, which is an excellent school, but not necessarily THE SCHOOL, unless it fits for you.


----------



## politicsofecstacy (Jun 1, 2007)

Very nice post, Mister.  Very true.


----------



## Cinematical (Jun 2, 2007)

I technically agree with mister - the school is going to be what you make of it. But, that said, this is why I would suggest Chapman:

1) They currently have the best film school facilities in the world. Indeed, the Knotts studio is just that - a studio.
2) While reputation and connections aren't everything, they are a very important part of the film industry. Chapman doesn't have the best, currently, but within a few years they should improve and be very well connected.
3) Location - LA is still the hub of all film activity; though, on this point, it is important to note that Chapman is not actually in LA - it's about an hour away (depending on traffic).
4) Chapman gives you a camera the first day.

Ultimately you should visit both and judge which will promote your artistic development best. For me, while I loved Chapman's film school, I decided that USC would provide a better environment for my undergraduate education.

Also, please realize that I know nothing of NCSA. I'm just giving what I know of Chapman.


----------



## downeaster (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I'm actually going to visit Chapman tomorrow so we'll see.


----------



## Mister (Jun 9, 2007)

Downeaster glad you are visiting Chapman since this is really the best way to see what school is best for you.  I must admit that I find it curious that Billy so "STRONGLZy" suggests you not go to NCSA where "dumb kids" like him went.  It generally makes me suspicious that there are unknown issues at play when someone makes such emotional pleas to strangers like "...I...beg you not to make the same mistake.."  Perhaps it would be wise to use caution when considering advice from these boards since you don't always know who someone actually is and the veracity of their comments.  These boards can offer some bits of guidance but don't substitute for first hand knowledge.  Hence my original statement about the value in a school visit.  By the way, NCSA is listed in Peterson's as "very difficult" to get in while Chapman is "moderately difficult."  Good luck with your choice.


----------



## cschu011 (Mar 17, 2009)

NCSA is a great school. It offers alot and their connection are stronger because its such a small community we all look out for each other.


----------



## Jordanl (Mar 17, 2009)

I also got into NCSA, but did not apply to Chapman for a couple of reasons. I have grown up and continue to live in Orange County, literally across the street from Chapman and my sister went there. From this experience and looking into it myself I found that the film program was awesome with all the equipment they had and what not. 

 A side note about the LA proximity thing, it doesn't mean anything. There are 4 billion people between you and Hollywood. I think its a bit of a myth that proximity will add to your success...

Now, I have visited both schools, met the faculty (even the dean of the arts for Chapman) and felt that NCSA's studio was of better quality. Chapman has 2 full stages and 1 small stage, NCSA has 6 full plus a wet/outdoor stage. 
Both schools have excellent faculty, although NCSA's dean is Jordan Kerner who has a first look deal with Disney/Walden which is a huge deal (!). 

Last year I applied and got into Chapman but didn't go, this year applying for NCSA I felt that it was more difficult. Especially because the size of NCSA is small (>1000) 

Another side note: NCSA's biggest program is the film program, 200ish students, the next biggest program is the DANCE program. Now, if you follow my logic this means that there are 200 or so dancers from mainly the south (big distinction because CA girls won't give you the time of day while southern girls actually care) walking around campus in the middle of a small town waiting to get swept off their feet...big deal. 

I'm still waiting to hear from USC but NCSA is probably where I will end up and I'm stoked!


----------

